# PS2 an PC-Monitor anschließen



## Tilhor (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne meine alte PS2 an meinen PC-Monitor anschließen. Gründe hier für sind erstmal egal. 
Ich brauche wahrscheinlich Adapter oder sonstiges Zeug, dennoch möchte ich, dass jemand der sich auskennt wenn den Adapter raussucht oder eine andere Lösung findet.
Erstmal mein PC Monitor: ASUS VE258Q (DVI, VGA, DisplayPort, HDMI)
Meine Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD7970 DualFan
Und zu guter letzt mein Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Hier ist noch ein Bild von dem Verbindungskabel von PS2 zu PC und von den PS2-Anschlüssen:
Link
Von den dreien Steckern sind zwei für Ton und einer für das Bild.

Ich hoffe mal da gibt es eine Möglichkeit!


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

Tilhor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne meine alte PS2 an meinen PC-Monitor anschließen. Gründe hier für sind erstmal egal.
> Ich brauche wahrscheinlich Adapter oder sonstiges Zeug, dennoch möchte ich, dass jemand der sich auskennt wenn den Adapter raussucht oder eine andere Lösung findet.
> ...



Also
1. Brauchst du deinen PC nicht um deine PS2 an einen Monitor anzuschließen, dafür brauchst du nur einen Adapter der den PS2-Anschluss übergeht an einen VGA-, DVI- oder HDMI-Anschluss.
2. Wenn du vorhattest über deinen PC aufzunehmen, wird das mit dieser Graka nichts. Du brauchst zumindest eine mit einem Video-In-Anschluss.
3. Mit sowas http://www.amazon.de/S-Video-Ausgang-Adapter-Kabel-Konverter/dp/B004U858RS/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&qid=1342444905&sr=8-29 solltest deine PS2 eigentlich an einen Monitor anschließen können. Vielleicht lieber was mit DVI anstatt VGA, aber das hier erfüllt seinen Zweck.

mfg


----------



## Tilhor (17. Juli 2012)

Okay. Schonmal danke.
VGA überträgt doch eigentlich keinen Ton, oder?
Und an meiner PS2 ist ja kein extra Anschluss für Ton.
Das sieht mir bisher nach dem einzigsten Problem aus.


----------



## Varitu (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

die PS2 hat doch einen Scartanschluß?!

Es gibt (günstig) Adapter von Scart auf Chinc. Dann hast Stereo Chinch + einen Video Chinch. Für den Video brauhcst dann halt die entsprechende Eingangsmöglichkeit am PC.


----------



## Murfy (17. Juli 2012)

An den Ton habe ich nicht gedacht.
Dafür brauchst du sowas hier.

Schließte die Audio-Anschlüsse einfach an die eine Seite an und Boxen an die andere.
Wenn dein Monitor eingebaute Boxen hat dann ist wohl eher sowas hilfreich.

Schwer zu sagen was genau man dir empfehlen kann wenn man nur deine PS2-Anschlüsse sieht.

Habe selbst ein wildes Wirwar an Kabeln mit meiner PS3, dem PC, 2 Monitoren (beide für PC, einer für die PS3), Boxen, Audio-Umschalter, etc.... bin da auch kein Genie, aber habe mich halt vorher reichlich erkundigt und informiert.

Die ganzen Adapter solltest du auch relativ billig bei Saturn, Conrad oder MediaMarkt bekommen.

mfg


----------



## Magogan (17. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> 3. Mit sowas http://www.amazon.de/S-Video-Ausgang-Adapter-Kabel-Konverter/dp/B004U858RS/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&qid=1342444905&sr=8-29 solltest deine PS2 eigentlich an einen Monitor anschließen können. Vielleicht lieber was mit DVI anstatt VGA, aber das hier erfüllt seinen Zweck.


Ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert ... Siehe Rezensionen ...

Es gibt aber für ca. 40 Euro Konverter, die Chinch/Scart in HDMI konvertieren, die brauchen dann aber Strom: http://www.amazon.de/Ligawo-Konverter-integrierter-Verstärker-Unterstützung/dp/B002IA5M3A/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2K5ZXDEQRXPBT&coliid=I3NUPPIA5FIE3Z

Gibt auch einen Konverter von Chinch zu HDMI, aber der hier zusammen mit einem Chinch-Scart-Adapter ist billiger.


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert ... Siehe Rezensionen ...
> 
> Es gibt aber für ca. 40 Euro Konverter, die Chinch/Scart in HDMI konvertieren, die brauchen dann aber Strom: http://www.amazon.de...=I3NUPPIA5FIE3Z
> 
> Gibt auch einen Konverter von Chinch zu HDMI, aber der hier zusammen mit einem Chinch-Scart-Adapter ist billiger.



Kann sein dass gerade dieser Adapter nicht funktionieren wird. Ist mit dem Extra Audio-Anschluss vielleicht zu viel.

Aber normalerweise SOLLTE es funktionieren.

Chinch zu HD hätte im Endeffekt, den selben Effekt. Es nimmt das Chinch-Signal und packt es in die HD-Buchse. Ist aber deutlich teurer als VGA oder DVI und bringt bei einer PS2 eigentlich nichts.

mfg


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Kann sein dass gerade dieser Adapter nicht funktionieren wird. Ist mit dem Extra Audio-Anschluss vielleicht zu viel.
> 
> Aber normalerweise SOLLTE es funktionieren.
> 
> ...




Chinch/Scart und VGA sind so verschieden, dass man sie nicht einfach über einen Adapter ineinander umwandeln kann. Ich wollte über so einen ähnlichen Adapter auch mal meinen Projektor über S-Video anschließen, es kam kein Bild an ... Ob es in der anderen Richtung dann funktioniert, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke nicht ... Der Adapter ist eher für Grafikkarten gedacht, die eine Ausgabe über Chinch unterstützen, allerdings nur einen VGA-Ausgang haben (da werden dann die einzelnen Pins anders belegt soweit ich weiß).

In der Beschreibung steht auch: Für den Gebrauch des Adapters ist die VGA-Karte mit TV-OUT-Funktion nötig.


----------



## Lausbua (20. Juli 2012)

Die PS2 hat ja Scart, womit du sowohl Bild- als auch Toninformationen in einem Kabel aus der PS2 rausbekommst. Sofern du im Monitor auch Boxen hast, die du nutzen möchtest, wäre in deinem Fall ein Adapter von Scart auf HDMI am Besten, da du im HDMI-Kabel auch sowohl Video als auch Audio hast. An Adaptern haben meine Vorposter schon einiges geschrieben, ich lasse diese Angaben im Moment ungeprüft und sehe sie mir nicht an. Ich weiß nur, dass der Conrad einiges an Adaptern hat, vielleicht hast du ja einen in deiner Nähe?


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Lausbua schrieb:


> Die PS2 hat ja Scart, womit du sowohl Bild- als auch Toninformationen in einem Kabel aus der PS2 rausbekommst. Sofern du im Monitor auch Boxen hast, die du nutzen möchtest, wäre in deinem Fall ein Adapter von Scart auf HDMI am Besten, da du im HDMI-Kabel auch sowohl Video als auch Audio hast. An Adaptern haben meine Vorposter schon einiges geschrieben, ich lasse diese Angaben im Moment ungeprüft und sehe sie mir nicht an. Ich weiß nur, dass der Conrad einiges an Adaptern hat, vielleicht hast du ja einen in deiner Nähe?


Ein Scart-HDMI-Adapter ist nicht möglich, das über Scart analoge und über HDMI digitale Signale übertragen werden. Dazu wird dann ein Konverter wie der von mir oben verlinkte benötigt.


----------



## Lausbua (20. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ein Scart-HDMI-Adapter ist nicht möglich, das über Scart analoge und über HDMI digitale Signale übertragen werden. Dazu wird dann ein Konverter wie der von mir oben verlinkte benötigt.



Gut, hast Recht :-) Ist halt auf meiner PS3 leicher, wo ich gleich mit HDMI in den Monitor gehen kann...


----------

